# fiv felv snap test price



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Just wondered what everyone else pays, all of a sudden the price has shot up to £70 for me! :001_huh: Without consult fee! Which is about £22! A couple of years ago it was only £40 plus consult fee! Really shocked at the price hike!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't remember exact but think it was around £50 last time although we have since changed vets so it will probably be more at this one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£40 for me back in May.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it's £62 at my vets but they charge me £30 now with being a rescue


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

£65 for me. It's painful!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

God I must be really lucky - £33 last time I went, Kent South East London Border


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Around £65 - I swear it varies every time  And a spay doesn't cost much more which to me is madness


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

105 euro here


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

pipje said:


> 105 euro here


Wow!  :shocked: :yikes:


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

I paid £90 including FCoV and consultation 2 months ago.


----------



## lauri (Jul 3, 2013)

The consultation fee was £12 (repeat), but not sure of price of each test...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

£60, but were also in for jabs so didn't need a consult fee on top.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I rang our vets today for a price for snap test as we will be taking Wispa on her next call, they charge £49.06, I feel happy about that but decided to ring Companion care inside pets at home just to see what they charge and couldn't believe they were more expensive than our vets...they would charge £59.68 plus £25 consultation fee. Our own vet doesn't charge consultation fee for a snap test.


----------



## munchkette (Jan 11, 2012)

wicket said:


> God I must be really lucky - £33 last time I went, Kent South East London Border


Whereabouts is this vet? I'm in SE London and the best price I've been quoted is £60 and worst £98 

Definitely don't mind driving a bit further if I can pay half the price.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I take it this is for going to stud so you need a letter from the vet. Just under £60 for me.


----------

